# nzbound2



## nzbound2 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello,

My wife and I planning to move permanently to New Zealand within a year or two. We want to retire there, however we dont know what the true cost of living will be. Or the minimum income we will need to live comfortably. Also I'm not sure of the minimum age requirement to get a residency permit and many other things that we will need to know. Things like costs for: electric, water, gas/diesel fuel, internet service, cell phone service, auto and home insurance, taxes, vehicle registration. One of the things I will need to know is the laws governing guns since I am a gun collector. Things like bringing the guns I have over as well as selling them or purchasing new ones.

Though we want to retire, we would like to start a couple of small business ventures. One: my wife wants to operate a small bed and breakfast. Two: I want to do a small farming business (fruits, vegetables, eggs and fryer chickens, bees for honey etc.). 

We will pay cash for a home so we wont have a mortgage as well as cash for a couple of vehicles and to furnish the home (unless we can get one furnished). Alternatively we might be willing to build if we find just the right property, but we need to know the average cost per square foot to build in New Zealand. 

Can anyone help us with some of these questions?

Ken B.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

nzbound2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife and I planning to move permanently to New Zealand within a year or two. We want to retire there, however we dont know what the true cost of living will be. Or the minimum income we will need to live comfortably. Also I'm not sure of the minimum age requirement to get a residency permit and many other things that we will need to know. Things like costs for: electric, water, gas/diesel fuel, internet service, cell phone service, auto and home insurance, taxes, vehicle registration. One of the things I will need to know is the laws governing guns since I am a gun collector. Things like bringing the guns I have over as well as selling them or purchasing new ones.
> 
> ...


Hi Ken - welcome to the Forum.
The cut-off age for permanent residency is 55 - so unless you're looking at very early retirement or you have shed loads of money you may have problems. You may be able to come in on the 'investing in a small business' route though. 

Look at Investing in New Zealand


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

nzbound2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife and I planning to move permanently to New Zealand within a year or two. We want to retire there, however we dont know what the true cost of living will be. Or the minimum income we will need to live comfortably. Also I'm not sure of the minimum age requirement to get a residency permit and many other things that we will need to know. Things like costs for: electric, water, gas/diesel fuel, internet service, cell phone service, auto and home insurance, taxes, vehicle registration. One of the things I will need to know is the laws governing guns since I am a gun collector. Things like bringing the guns I have over as well as selling them or purchasing new ones.
> 
> ...


Not sure the gun laws are as liberal as the states, mind you we have a lot less deaths through guns, our murder rate is right at the bottom of OECD countries.

From Wikipeadia

New Zealand gun law is covered by the Arms Act 1983 and the Arms Regulations 1992. To own a firearm, a person must obtain a firearms license. These are issued by the police and enable holders to own and use sporting rifles, shotguns and ammunition. To obtain a license, applicants must pass a test on 'safe and responsible firearms use, ownership, and storage'. They must also be a 'fit and proper person' to hold a license, based on a background check, and the license may be revoked for a variety of reasons. A special license is required by dealers, collectors, pistol club members, and owners of certain semi-automatic firearms. Less than 3% of all firearms owners have such endorsements and they must comply with much more stringent conditions than sporting firearms license holders. When not in use firearms must be locked in a secure rack and cabinet.[

To licence 

New Zealand Firearm Safety and Licences | New Zealand Police


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

I found the following information by doing a Google search.




New Zealand Introduces New Retirement Visa Categories
12/03/10
The New Zealand Minister of Immigration, Mr Jonathan Coleman, has announced two new Retirement Visa categories: the Temporary Retirement Category and the Parent Retirement Category, both aimed at increasing investment and stimulating the New Zealand economy. These policies will come into effect on 29 March 2010.

Temporary Retirement Category
This is an extension of the visitor’s policy designed for people who wish to stay in New Zealand longer than the 12 month period which the current visitor’s visa allows. Applicants under this visa will be issued with a 2 year multiple entry visitor’s visa which allows for travel in and out of New Zealand. Please be aware that is only a temporary visa, and at the end of the 2 year period, applicants must leave New Zealand or re-apply for a further visa under this category, subject to meeting the requirement of this visa.
To be successful under this category, applicants must meet the following requirements:

Be aged 66 or over; and
Be able to nominate funds and or assets to the amount of NZ$0.75 million and undertake to invest that money in New Zealand for a period of two years; and
Be able to evidence that they own the funds and or assets and that they have been legally earned or acquired; and
Be able to transfer and invest the said fund in an acceptable investment in New Zealand; and
Be able to nominate funds of NZ$0.5 million of maintenance funds and demonstrate ownership of these funds; and
Have an annual income of at least NZ$60,000.
In this category, the applicant may include his/her partner but dependent children cannot be included in the application. Both the principal applicant and partner must also meet the health and character requirements and hold and maintain comprehensive travel and or health insurance for the two year duration. Should you be successful in your application, you will need to transfer and invest your funds in New Zealand within 3 months of your approval in principle. If you fail to do so your application will be declined.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Here is the link to the information on the NZ government website concerning requirements fpr retired persons wishing to migrate to New Zealand. 

Retirement visas - Immigration NZ Knowledgebase


----------

